# Canon Releases Firmware Updates for Multiple Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

```
Canon has released firmware updates for 5 DSLRs, with more updates on the way.</p>
<blockquote><p>Corrects a phenomenon in which when using the camera with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM or EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens, even if lens aberration correction is set to “Enable”, correction will not be applied.</p></blockquote>
<p>Note that the EOS 6D’s updated firmware does not include correction for the [incompatible] EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Firmware Updates</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-6d/eos-6d#drivers_downloads_tab" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS 6D (v.1.1.7</a>)</li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-70d/eos-70d#drivers_downloads_tab" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS 70D (v.1.1.2)</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-sl1-ef-s-18-55-is-stm-kit/eos-rebel-sl1-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-kit#drivers_downloads_tab" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS SL1 (v.1.0.1)</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t5i-ef-s-18-55-is-stm-kit/eos-rebel-t5i-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-kit#drivers_downloads_tab" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS Rebel T5i (v.1.1.5)</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t6-ef-s-18-55mm-is-ii-kit/eos-rebel-t6-ef-s-18-55mm-is-ii-kit#drivers_downloads_tab" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS Rebel T6 (v.1.0.2)</a></li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Canon is working on a similar fix for the following cameras:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS-1D X</li>
<li>EOS-1D Mark IV</li>
<li>EOS 5D Mark III</li>
<li>EOS 7D</li>
<li>EOS 60D</li>
<li>EOS Rebel T1i</li>
<li>EOS Rebel T2i</li>
<li>EOS Rebel T3i</li>
<li>EOS Rebel T4i</li>
<li>EOS Rebel T3</li>
<li>EOS Rebel T5</li>
<li>EOS M</li>
<li>EOS M2</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 29, 2016)

70D is also included. Hopefully they finally add fix to focussing issues.


----------



## MyPhotographer (Sep 29, 2016)

5D Mk IV is out as well

Changes in the Firmware
Firmware Version 1.0.2 incorporates the following improvement.

1. Improves communication reliability when using EOS Utility to register/update* new Digital Lens Optimizer.

Note: *Confirm that the camera firmware is Version 1.0.2 (or later). 

Firmware Version 1.0.2 is for cameras with firmware Version 1.0.1. If your camera's firmware is already Version 1.0.2, it is not necessary to update the firmware.
When updating the firmware of your camera, please review the instructions thoroughly before you update the firmware.
The firmware update takes approximately 4 minutes.


Preparations for the Firmware Update:

Windows
After the downloaded compressed file (.zip) is extracted, a firmware folder is created.

* Extracting the downloaded file: Right-click the zip file, and then select Extract All to extract the file. The extracted folder contains the firmware (file name: 5D400102.FIR / file size: 31,517,472 bytes) and instructions on the firmware update procedures (a PDF file in five languages: Japanese, English, French, Spanish, and Simplified Chinese). 

Before starting the firmware update operations, please confirm the contents of the download, and carefully read through the firmware update procedures.

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 29, 2016)

Looked at the release notes for the 6D ver 1.1.7 and it states:

"Please note:
If the firmware is updated from version 1.1.6 or before, the following setting will be reset to default. 
Menu > Custom Function> C.Fn II: Autofocus > AF Microadjustment> 1: All by same amount"

So beware if you've done AFM for specific lenses you'll need to re-adjust or record and re-enter your settings. I'm going to skip this one because I don't own or intend to buy the new EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens, which appears to be the only issue addressed on the 6D.


----------



## szinski (Sep 29, 2016)

MyPhotographer said:


> 5D Mk IV is out as well



Not seeing it.


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 29, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> 70D is also included. Hopefully they finally add fix to focussing issues.


What focusing issues?


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 29, 2016)

strange.. I have just updated firmware on my 6D to 1.1.7. All my AFMA settings are intact. I removed the lens from the mount and followed instructions as per included pdf file.



wsheldon said:


> Looked at the release notes for the 6D ver 1.1.7 and it states:
> 
> "Please note:
> If the firmware is updated from version 1.1.6 or before, the following setting will be reset to default.
> ...


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 29, 2016)

wsheldon said:


> Looked at the release notes for the 6D ver 1.1.7 and it states:
> 
> "Please note:
> If the firmware is updated from version 1.1.6 or before, the following setting will be reset to default.
> ...



It's a good idea to write down your AFMA settings for each lens with each camera just in case something like this happens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 29, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> 70D is also included. Hopefully they finally add fix to focussing issues.


This what has been added into new firmware:
Firmware Version 1.1.2 incorporate the following fix:

Corrects a phenomenon in which when using the camera with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM or EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens, even if lens aberration correction is set to "Enable", correction will not be applied.

Firmware Version 1.1.2 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.1.1. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.1.2, it is not necessary to update the firmware.

When updating the firmware of the camera, please review the instructions thoroughly before you download the firmware.

Its dumb Canon you should forget about getting any fix for Centre AF point errors at this point.


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 29, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> strange.. I have just updated firmware on my 6D to 1.1.7. All my AFMA settings are intact. I removed the lens from the mount and followed instructions as per included pdf file.



That's odd. Wonder what they were talking about then. Still probably won't bother since it just covers in-camera corrections for a lens I won't be buying (plus I shoot raw).


----------



## Treetownie (Sep 29, 2016)

[/quote]

It's a good idea to write down your AFMA settings for each lens with each camera just in case something like this happens.
[/quote]

+1


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 29, 2016)

This doesn't address any issues for me, but I wonder why the 5DS(R) cameras aren't mentioned. I imagine it's just an oversight.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 29, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> strange.. I have just updated firmware on my 6D to 1.1.7. All my AFMA settings are intact. I removed the lens from the mount and followed instructions as per included pdf file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the key is the "all by the same amount". It's only resetting the "global" AFMA and not the individual lenses it would appear.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 29, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> This doesn't address any issues for me, but I wonder why the 5DS(R) cameras aren't mentioned. I imagine it's just an oversight.


 I had the same thought , The WiFi card has been on backorder and may not ship until the firmware update is out for the 5ds/R.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 29, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > 70D is also included. Hopefully they finally add fix to focussing issues.
> ...



The issue where it does not focus.


----------



## overniven (Sep 29, 2016)

I fixed the non focusing issue mine was having by getting a new camera. The issue was seemingly early hardware and not firmware but not consistent enough to get anything done about it. Live view focused fine though.

Still wish they would address more issues and add improvements. They only seem to address phenomena.

They do make decent enough gear most of the time.


----------



## kphoto99 (Sep 30, 2016)

It's a good idea to write down your AFMA settings for each lens with each camera just in case something like this happens.
[/quote]

+1
[/quote]

The AFMA value is saved in exif, so if you don't write it down you can always look at old pictures for the info.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 30, 2016)

Wonder if this will block Magic Lantern like the 5Diii update a while back


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

I can confirm that it does *NOT* overwrite individual AFMA settings on the 6D. I did the firmware update and checked lenses afterward.


----------

